# Tosin Abasi playing a new FF Strandberg 8-string



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2011)

This belongs to one of Ola's customers and Tosin gave it a spin the day Ola met Tosin to deliver him his new Strandberg 8. He's playing quite a few very cool passages here, so I hope you guys enjoy:


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, I thought this would be that custom with the extra frets on the bottom two strings. I was interested to see how that would be used. Still good stuff though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2011)

No, he actually commissioned a non-drop tuned one to play the older material. This is the new one:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice. Quite interested in trying one at some point as they do look rather comfortable but I can hold off on that for a while


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2011)

It would be interesting to see how you deal with mine's trapezoidal neck profile. Most people were most surprised by it, I must say.


----------



## RubenBernges (Aug 22, 2011)

My day just got better, that's probably my favourite video of Tosin. I'm sure he's playing some parts of new songs here as well.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 22, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> It would be interesting to see how you deal with mine's trapezoidal neck profile. Most people were most surprised by it, I must say.



Surprised in a good or bad way? 

I'll try anything once, even have some ideas for specifications but of course we must kowtow to the almighty god of Wonga before realising dreams. 

I'll get around to it at some point.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 22, 2011)

RubenBernges said:


> My day just got better, that's probably my favourite video of Tosin. I'm sure he's playing some parts of new songs here as well.





I would agree - they do sound composed but very cool ideas


----------



## Sikor (Aug 22, 2011)

I have seen him playing Strandberg at Friday (19.08) in Frankfurt! 

Guitar looks really cool


----------



## RobZero (Aug 22, 2011)

RubenBernges said:


> I'm sure he's playing some parts of new songs here as well.



If so, it's going to be an awesome record for sure! 

btw, i find the sound a bit strange...it's really woody to my ears, it fits AAL's music and Tosin's techniques, but it would sound like ass in my hands 
probably it's the hollow body construction!


----------



## Solodini (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't like the sound of that guitar and the 8th sounds a bit flubby (probably being at E on a 27 inch scale) but what he's playing is cool. I definitely hear some horn line influence in the playing.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2011)

As usual Tosin's playing is phenomenal, and that guitar is sexy as hell.

Theres an even cooler one of him slapping and popping on strandbergs website.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 22, 2011)

some of that sounds like it's his stuff from TRAM. dont know when we'll here the project but damn i cant wait! to be honest, between TRAM and AAL i dont know which album im more excited for


----------



## elq (Aug 22, 2011)

And here he is playing his own new Strandberg







Fred the Shred said:


> It would be interesting to see how you deal with mine's trapezoidal neck profile. Most people were most surprised by it, I must say.



Have you had a chance to play Tosin's? I'd love to hear a comparison between the trapezoidal profile and the intersecting plane profile.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2011)

That motherfucker must pull so much tail shiiiiit.


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 22, 2011)

When he said old material. Does that mean they have new material out?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 23, 2011)

elq said:


> And here he is playing his own new Strandberg
> Have you had a chance to play Tosin's? I'd love to hear a comparison between the trapezoidal profile and the intersecting plane profile.



No, unfortunately. I'm interested in comparing both profiles as well, but I still haven't had the chance.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool stuff as always. I can't wait to hear another AAL album.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 23, 2011)

elq said:


>




*sets fire to guitars*

Jesus, he's really improved lately.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 23, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> When he said old material. Does that mean they have new material out?



Yes, at a concert in Franfurt last Friday Tosin said that they have just finished recording new album. It should be in shops in November.

They also played one new song!
Same good, same good


----------



## KingTriton (Aug 23, 2011)

Hehehe he plays Hyphens Master in the first vid, only hardcore tosin fans would have heard that one i think  Great song should be somewhere on the internetz if u wanna search for it!

NOW O M G 1:03 in the second vid.... That progression just brought me to tears that is just the most beautiful thing ive ever heard i think... oooh my fucking god, if thats not on the new album wich i assume alot of the things he plays in these latest vids are i think i will die.. but jesus christ that is some beautiful and good sounding guitars..


----------



## atticmike (Aug 24, 2011)

the FF Strandberg 8-strings must be a hell of an experience playing them. Though it'd def. be mind-boggling to get one, they kind of look way too modern and cyborg too me


----------



## Aurochs34 (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, every time i watch this man play, i want to kill myself. masochist? 

sooo stoked for the albums!


----------



## 7stringsofdoom (Aug 24, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks his guitar looks like a mutated Steinberger M series?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope - Ola is a fan of Ned Steinberg's work and expanded on some his concepts, so it's normal that you can find elements that lead you back to earlier Steinies.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 24, 2011)

Must be nice owning three freakin' Strandbergs!!!!! 

Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Must be nice owning three freakin' Strandbergs!!!!!



The maple boarded one isn't Tosin's he just played it in the video because Ola had it with him. #9 with the maple board and blue hardware belongs to Alex Stegmayr

Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » #9 Completed


----------



## RubenBernges (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't help but think that the blue hardware looks really out of place. 

Thanks for telling me about an Animals as Leaders song I didn't know yet! Are there more old unreleased songs Tosin recorded with Misha?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 24, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The maple boarded one isn't Tosin's he just played it in the video because Ola had it with him. #9 with the maple board and blue hardware belongs to Alex Stegmayr
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » #9 Completed




Ahh, I should learn to read gooder.

The maple board/blue hardware one is my favorite of the ERG Strandberg builds (so far). Though, personally, I would have "modernized" the F-hole a bit.



RubenBernges said:


> I can't help but think that the blue hardware looks really out of place.



I would have tried to get all the chrome parts (pole-pieces, switches, screws, etc....) to match the anodized blue. If you're going to "pimp it out," do it all the way!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 24, 2011)

elq said:


> And here he is playing his own new Strandberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, this guy is the reason I'm applying to go to AIM as soon as I get out of the Marine Corps. I like the first vid a little better since the ideas seem a bit more composed, the second one comes off as kind of a show of technique. But then again AAL or anything Tosin-written seems to get better with every listen. I can't wait to hear how this sounds on CD. The TRAM release delay was a huge dissappointment but I know its going to be godly when it comes out.


----------



## Solodini (Aug 25, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> Jesus, this guy is the reason I'm applying to go to AIM as soon as I get out of the Marine Corps. I like the first vid a little better since the ideas seem a bit more composed, the second one comes off as kind of a show of technique. But then again AAL or anything Tosin-written seems to get better with every listen. I can't wait to hear how this sounds on CD. The TRAM release delay was a huge dissappointment but I know its going to be godly when it comes out.




I'd suspect hat a lot of what Tosin does since attending is based on his own application of the syllabus and finding ways to tie it all together. It will take a lot to reach his level, even after attending. Lots of people know scales, chords and techniques but it takes a lot of specific work to learn how to use it all as well as possible.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 25, 2011)

^for serious. To anyone attending school for music, BEWARE: concentrating on learning theory is always a good thing, but music theory=/=creativity. I lost a lot of my creative process while i was in school because i was so concentrated on being theoretically correct that i didnt continue to develope the creative aspect. Tosin seems like the kind of player who mostly approaces the instrument from a purely creative viewpoint and throws in theory when it's needed. If i could go back 5 years and do it again, that's exactly what i'd do.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 25, 2011)

Of course. I have no misconception that going to the same school will enable me to be the next Tosin Abasi, nor do I want to be. The main reason I want to go is to be around serious players, I've met 0 in almost 3 years of being in the Marine Corps, and maybe a handful outside of it. Its gotta be a fertile ground for creativity, not to mention I like the idea of a year long curriculum at a pretty affordable rate.

I really want to order a strandberg. I went to the site last night and I'm floored at how amazing these things look but I don't know anywhere I'd ever conceivably be able to try one.

God knows it'll be years before Guitar Center realizes that not all of us want to play Hello Kitty guitars through the new Line 6 Spider 13.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 25, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> Of course. I have no misconception that going to the same school will enable me to be the next Tosin Abasi, nor do I want to be. The main reason I want to go is to be around serious players, I've met 0 in almost 3 years of being in the Marine Corps, and maybe a handful outside of it. Its gotta be a fertile ground for creativity, not to mention I like the idea of a year long curriculum at a pretty affordable rate.
> 
> I really want to order a strandberg. I went to the site last night and I'm floored at how amazing these things look but I don't know anywhere I'd ever conceivably be able to try one.
> 
> God knows it'll be years before Guitar Center realizes that not all of us want to play Hello Kitty guitars through the new Line 6 Spider 13.



They're individually made guitars dude. They will never be in stores.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 26, 2011)

I just want one. So bad. SO. SO. BAD.


----------



## lava (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have to use strings with balls on both ends, or do those tuners at the bridge clamp a bare string end?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2011)

lava said:


> Do you have to use strings with balls on both ends, or do those tuners at the bridge clamp a bare string end?



They don't use the Steinberger double ball strings. On the Strandberg hardware the ball goes in the bridge and the locks on the end of the neck hold the bare strings.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> They're individually made guitars dude. They will never be in stores.


Of course, but its extremely frustrating that theres really NO outlet for ERG guys to go check out high quality instruments. If you don't play shecter, ibanez, etc you're just kind of screwed.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's some more, including a new song, courtesy of Ola:


And Tempting Time  :


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Javier Reyes has some real skills when it comes to writing as well as playing (of course). That's the second clip I've seen of him playing that new interlude and its even better than the first.


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2011)

cool guitar! and of course, Mr Abasi is flawless as per usual.

God damn you Tosin, WHY YOU SO GOOD?


----------



## Valennic (Aug 29, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> Javier Reyes has some real skills when it comes to writing as well as playing (of course). That's the second clip I've seen of him playing that new interlude and its even better than the first.



Yeah he really does. Sadly in these kinds of bands, it seems like the other members get overshadowed by their behemoth like counterparts. Regardless of the talents of the others, they'll get overshadowed due to the popularity of the one. Worst part is its almost never the intent of the one doing the overshadowing.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 30, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Here's some more, including a new song, courtesy of Ola:
> 
> 
> And Tempting Time  :




Cool, thanks for videos! 
I was at this concert standing in front of TA


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 30, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> Of course, but its extremely frustrating that theres really NO outlet for ERG guys to go check out high quality instruments. If you don't play shecter, ibanez, etc you're just kind of screwed.



You could always take up a lesson with Tosin the next time AAL is touring. He was kind enough to offer the Strandberg for me to play, but I respectfully declined.


----------



## RubenBernges (Aug 30, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> You could always take up a lesson with Tosin the next time AAL is touring. He was kind enough to offer the Strandberg for me to play, but I respectfully declined.



Yup, he can do that next time AAL are touring in Japan... and decide to offer lessons as well, which is a highly unlikely combination. Plus, it seemed more like a general complaint concerning the lack of diversity in the ERG market to me.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 30, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> This belongs to one of Ola's customers and Tosin gave it a spin the day Ola met Tosin to deliver him his new Strandberg 8. He's playing quite a few very cool passages here, so I hope you guys enjoy:






elq said:


> And here he is playing his own new Strandberg
> 
> Have you had a chance to play Tosin's? I'd love to hear a comparison between the trapezoidal profile and the intersecting plane profile.





The playing is great, but whilst I'm sure youtube isn't doing them any favours and I appreciate they're not being recorded with the best of means, I have to say I think both of these guitars sound terrible, the second especially  Not a patch tonally on similar quality videos I've seen of him with an RG2228.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 30, 2011)

A matter of taste, not to mention we have no clue which patches are being used. Personally, I quite like the tones in spite of all the limitations, mainly because I don't feel a certain excessive crispness I find in the 2228. Heck, if we all liked the same thing this would be a remarkably boring market anyway!


----------



## animalsasleader (Aug 30, 2011)

chronocide said:


> The playing is great, but whilst I'm sure youtube isn't doing them any favours and I appreciate they're not being recorded with the best of means, I have to say I think both of these guitars sound terrible, the second especially  Not a patch tonally on similar quality videos I've seen of him with an RG2228.



As you've stated,there are a few reasons why a youtube clip is not exactly the best reference for judging the tone of a guitar. The preset that i'm using was made for my RG2228. The EMG's in that guitar are quite different from the LACE pickups in the Strandberg. We filmed the video anyway, on limited time ( better than nothing? ) Hopefully the depth of your criticism can be usefully applied when testing out a Strandberg for yourself. It is kind of a bummer that they're not more readily available for test drives. I'm sure the added input would be useful to Ola.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> You could always take up a lesson with Tosin the next time AAL is touring. He was kind enough to offer the Strandberg for me to play, *but I respectfully declined.*



Wut.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 30, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> As you've stated,there are a few reasons why a youtube clip is not exactly the best reference for judging the tone of a guitar. The preset that i'm using was made for my RG2228. The EMG's in that guitar are quite different from the LACE pickups in the Strandberg. We filmed the video anyway, on limited time ( better than nothing? ) Hopefully the depth of your criticism can be usefully applied when testing out a Strandberg for yourself. It is kind of a bummer that they're not more readily available for test drives. I'm sure the added input would be useful to Ola.



Certainly a shame I'm never likely to get to try one. They seem to receive high praise, which is why I was taken aback enough to post. I perhaps should have made a point of adding an "...in the clips" to the "terrible" as a disclaimer of sorts, but I'd hope most folks would get my meaning since I'd mentioned the youtube/recording factors. 

It just works best as an advert for your playing rather than for the guitars, was my meaning.

EDIT: Well, other than that they're being played by you, which is a good advert for them in and of itself, obviously.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Very awesome vid, makes me feel like even less of a player seeing Tosin messing around on that thing. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wut.



It seemed like he was in a rush, so I didn't want to hold him back. I think he just offered it to be a nice guy lol.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 30, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> It is kind of a bummer that they're not more readily available for test drives. I'm sure the added input would be useful to Ola.


Seriously. I want to try one of these so bad.



RubenBernges said:


> Yup, he can do that next time AAL are touring in Japan... and decide to offer lessons as well, which is a highly unlikely combination. Plus, it seemed more like a general complaint concerning the lack of diversity in the ERG market to me.


Pretty much. Im really digging the look and specs of that RAN crusher with the 808x's in it and some of the agile pro models but I'll never get to try one unless I just suck it up and impulse buy. Which is fine, I feel its about time to get rid of the Loomis anyway and move into 8 string territory.

As for AAL playing Japan, I'm sure its not out of the question if they've made it to Germany already but lessons... well I'd be happy just seeing them play. If Tosin Abasi handed me his strandberg I'd gladly accept it and murder one of his songs out of humility.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 31, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> As you've stated,there are a few reasons why a youtube clip is not exactly the best reference for judging the tone of a guitar. The preset that i'm using was made for my RG2228. The EMG's in that guitar are quite different from the LACE pickups in the Strandberg. We filmed the video anyway, on limited time ( better than nothing? ) Hopefully the depth of your criticism can be usefully applied when testing out a Strandberg for yourself. It is kind of a bummer that they're not more readily available for test drives. I'm sure the added input would be useful to Ola.



Speaking of things not readily available and considering you played my own trapezoidal neck profile Strandberg at NAMM, what do you feel to be the main differences in the intersecting plane profile in terms of playing comfort?


----------



## Samarus (Nov 10, 2011)

*mod edit: Stop necrobumping dead threads... if the thread is several months old, don't post to say, "Wow that's cool."*


----------

